# Pokemon DS.... The Drinking Game.



## Little (Mar 4, 2011)

My friend pointed out that there's no drinking game for pokemon ds games!

So we're gonna make some.

Drink when - 

A wild pokemon attacks you.
Your pokemon "blacks out"
You use a potion or item mid battle.
You return/switch pokemon.
Chooses a move to be forgotten. (Including not learning new ones)
Your pokemon hurts itself in confusion.


Down drink -
Lose a pokemon battle.


Everyone elses drinks -
Your pokemon evolves.
Your pokemon levels up and gains a new attack.

ANy suggestions?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 4, 2011)

I drink every time a new pokemon thread is made. 

After half an hour they don't bother me so much.


----------



## Little (Mar 4, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I drink every time a new pokemon thread is made.
> 
> After half an hour they don't bother me so much.




LMFAO =p love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






least this one was a bit original


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 4, 2011)

I dont like this post. Smokefox rejects.


----------



## Arithmatics (Mar 4, 2011)

What if I don't drink?


----------



## Donald Serrot (Mar 4, 2011)

Arithmatics said:
			
		

> What if I don't drink?


Apple juice?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 4, 2011)

i don't drink. i'm underaged.


----------



## Arithmatics (Mar 4, 2011)

Donald Serrot said:
			
		

> Arithmatics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that still qualify as a drunkie beverage? I get coke zero everytime I go out. haha /lame


----------



## Little (Mar 4, 2011)

If you don't drink then don't play drinking games?

If you don't like this topic, dont post in it with your pointless spam....


This is about creating a fun drinking games for those social DS playing situations.

xoxo


----------



## Law (Mar 4, 2011)

Everybody else drinks when your pokemon levels up and gains a new attack.

Player drinks if he chooses the new move to be forgotten.


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 4, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> i don't drink. i'm underaged.


Who cares if youre underage... DRINK


----------



## Little (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't try to turn underage kids in to alcoholics!


----------



## Law (Mar 6, 2011)

Drink when your pokemon hurts itself in confusion.


----------



## Goli (Mar 6, 2011)

Little said:
			
		

> Don't try to turn underage kids in to alcoholics!


Most kids already are so it doesn't really matter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 6, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> Drink when your pokemon hurts itself in confusion.


Better idea, hurt yourself in confusion when your pokemon hurts itself in confusion


----------



## KirovAir (Mar 6, 2011)

1. Pick a good piece of grass. (Knowing which pokemons are in it)
2. Cross the grass.
3.
Male pokemon: 1 shot.
Female pokemon: 2 shots.
'Defined' 'rare' pokemon: 3 shots (or kill your beer)
-
Nothing encountered? Free to go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Used to do this on my gamecube with gamecube player. Full screen pokemon drinking fun.


----------

